# 7 lber



## little anth (Nov 9, 2007)

a couple of guys wanted me to re post this. i caught this this summer heres the info.


i was fishing a local lake working on using a baitcaster and threw out my crankbait a little manns minus 1 and hooked a sunnie. reelin it in bam a huge fish i thought was a pickerell hit it but i dident hook him. i poped off the sunny and casted 5 feet in front of me where he hit and wammm he was on. my hands are shaking just wrighting this post.lol but i was so excited and if i can figure how to post pics i will. the fish was like 6 3/4-7 lbs

pic to come


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 9, 2007)

HERES THE PIC!


----------



## Gamefisher (Nov 9, 2007)

That is a pig, especially in NJ!


----------



## shamoo (Nov 10, 2007)

I love that fish Litl Anth :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 10, 2007)

perrrrrrrty fish, what kind of rod/reel setup did u catch him on?


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 10, 2007)

Outstanding catch!!!


----------



## pbw (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow good job!


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 10, 2007)

Thats a piggy alright.


----------



## little anth (Nov 10, 2007)

it was on an abu garcia baitcast reel and berkley lightning rod. thanks guys


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 11, 2007)

Good work Anth. Now that you caught that you will be hooked for life! That thing is a hog.

...boo hiss on the Yankees though. :lol:


----------

